# does wine support sndio? where's the patch?



## wean_irdeh (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm a Linux user and I'm interested to use sndio in Linux, particularly Wine, but I need to know first whether there's sndio support for wine in FreeBSD so I can apply relevant patches in Linux, thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2018)

Wine uses OSS, not sndio.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 16, 2018)

There is no sndio backend in Wine. For that someone would actually need to write one. Given that Wine doesn't run on OpenBSD at all I doubt that's going to happen from their side.


----------



## wean_irdeh (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks all for your kind reply. Guess I need to transform the pulseaudio backend by myself


----------

